# 2017 GON Sports Forum League (College Football Contest)



## Silver Britches (Aug 1, 2017)

GON Sports Forum Bros 2017 League 


UPDATE August 29, 2017 
The original contest has been canceled. I created us a new one at the link below. It's pretty much the same as the old one, though. So all is good.

Join us at this link: https://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college/register/joingroup

To join: PM me or someone else in this thread, for the Group ID# and password.

Screenshot of the new contest



As always, it's free to join us. However, you must be a member here in order to join. Our league is set to private and we're only accepting members from here. This is not just for the Sports Forum regulars, you're all invited to come and join us. Just post a request to join in this thread, or send me a PM so I can PM you the password to join our league. If I do not respond in a timely manner, PM someone in this thread that has already joined us for the password.


There is also the picks contest held here every year by rhbama3, which is fun too. I am just offering another way for you to compete against thousands of others during the college football season. You can certainly take part in both contests, and I hope you will do so. Both are free to join!

Don't be skurd! C'mon and join us!  


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a little info on how the contest works.

It's simple. Each week we'll be making our picks for several college football games by picking the team we think will win.

Even though we will have our own league, you will still be competing against thousands of other players from many different leagues. You will be able to view the weekly overall rankings to see where you're ranked amongst everyone else. And of course, you will be able to see our league standings.


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 2, 2017)

Here to defend the title belt


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 4, 2017)

Dang SB, sorry I scared errbody off...


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 4, 2017)

Sign me up Britches!!! I'm going to enjoy winning 2 out of 3 years we have played!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 4, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Dang SB, sorry I scared errbody off...



You must have! They dang sure ain't scared of me! 



Madsnooker said:


> Sign me up Britches!!! I'm going to enjoy winning 2 out of 3 years we have played!!!



As always, glad y'all are playing again this year.

Best of luck, bros.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2017)

put me down


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 5, 2017)

Sign me up please


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> put me down





ddgarcia said:


> Sign me up please



Awesome! Glad y'all could join us. I have sent everyone a PM with the password. The picks aren't available yet, I'll let y'all know when they are. But we should have some tough games to pick that first week.

I know one thing, I'm ready for some college football! 

Good luck, bros!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2017)

A couple of you were sent passwords recently, but have yet to join the league. Just checking to make sure there was no problems.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2017)

got mine. will get on it boss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Were's my password?


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 7, 2017)

To all: I noticed when I read the rules for the game the dates listed we're for last year's game. Sent them an email about it Saturday. Hopefully they'll update it soon


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Were's my password?



In your inbox. Just sitting there waiting for you. 



ddgarcia said:


> To all: I noticed when I read the rules for the game the dates listed we're for last year's game. Sent them an email about it Saturday. Hopefully they'll update it soon



They'll have everything all set soon. Picks should become available at any time now. Everyone just needs to keep checking in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> In your inbox. Just sitting there waiting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll have everything all set soon. Picks should become available at any time now. Everyone just needs to keep checking in.



I'm on..


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm on..



Great!  Still missing a few regulars. Bump for them.

Picks are still unavailable, but should be open soon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2017)

Still waiting on the picks to become available.


----------



## BassRaider (Aug 25, 2017)

ready to join - pm password if accepted.
Go Gators!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 26, 2017)

Beginning to think they ain't doing it this year. Last year had 2 1/2 weeks for week one. Down to one week from kickoff and nut'n.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Beginning to think they ain't doing it this year. Last year had 2 1/2 weeks for week one. Down to one week from kickoff and nut'n.



I have no clue what's taking so long. I've been doing this for a few years and never had an issue. I emailed them several days ago asking what the hold up was, but haven't heard back.  I've been checking every day, y'all do the same.

And glad you joined us, BassRaider. Hopefully we'll get to play!


----------



## Howard Roark (Aug 26, 2017)

I'll try


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 27, 2017)

I bet the picks will be up Monday, that way it's consistent every week going forward.


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2017)

I'd like to join if it's not too late.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> I'll try



I see that you're in now. Thanks for joining us, and good luck to you.



scooty006 said:


> I bet the picks will be up Monday, that way it's consistent every week going forward.



I would certainly think so. If not, they've got some 'splaining to do! 



riprap said:


> I'd like to join if it's not too late.



Heck no it's not too late, even if it was, you're still welcome to join us. You'd just be a little behind on the pics. Glad you could join us again this year, rip.

PM with the password has been sent.

Man, there will be some difficult games to pick for next Saturday. A lot of big time matchups, and I can't wait to get settled in and watch 'em! Love me some college football!   

Good luck, y'all!


----------



## Howard Roark (Aug 28, 2017)

The picks I see are from December 2016


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> The picks I see are from December 2016



Yes, they are from last year. 

Sorry about that. Y'all just keep checking every day. Hopefully they'll be posted soon. If not, I will declare myself the 2017 champion of the 'No Contest Contest'. I called it first, so...


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2017)

Please read the first post for important information.

I also sent out several emails and PMs earlier to those of you that joined us in the past with this updated info. 

Rejoin and make your picks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 30, 2017)

Im in!!!

What happened to the athlon site?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Im in!!!
> 
> What happened to the athlon site?



it still working. they just hate you osu pukes


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 30, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> it still working. they just hate you osu pukes


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Im in!!!
> 
> What happened to the athlon site?



I don't know what the deal was. I've been playing for about 7 years or so and never had an issue. Got no warning or anything. I knew something was wrong when they never responded back to my emails. It's a shame, too. I really liked their format. The Yahoo contest is pretty similar, though. So all is good again.



Mouthew6 said:


> it still working. they just hate you osu pukes



I don't see you in there yet, Mouthew6. 

Saturday will be here before you know it, boys!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like the president has decided to join us this year, boys!  

Matthew6, making picks great again!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like the president has decided to join us this year, boys!
> 
> Matthew6, making picks great again!



roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)

MadSnooker's Daddy is online and my picks are made!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> MadSnooker's Daddy is online and my picks are made!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2017)

Rip and a few others must have forgotten to join over at the new site and do their picks. The original Athlon contest being canceled at the last minute messed a few up. 

Anyway, here are the standings for Week 1



Y'all don't forget to do those picks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2017)

Just a friendly reminder to do those picks.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 9, 2017)

It would not let me make any picks for week 2.  Tried several times from midnight to about 1:30.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2017)

yep. me too. im out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2017)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> It would not let me make any picks for week 2.  Tried several times from midnight to about 1:30.





Matthew6 said:


> yep. me too. im out.






The deadline is set at 5 minutes before the first game of each week. This includes games before Saturday, as well. Although it was canceled, there was a game scheduled for last night (UCF vs Memphis) and your picks were to be made at least 5 minutes before the start of it. If y'all tried anytime after that game was supposed to start, you didn't meet the deadline.  Emails are sent out each week with a reminder to do your picks. If you signed up using an old email address you don't check regularly, you will miss these reminders. This is why I will also post a friendly reminder here.

I see that 3 of you missed the picks for this week.


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 10, 2017)

That sucks that it locks you out for the week.  Missing 1 game is no big deal but a week is a killer...


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 10, 2017)

Also, right now it looks like SB, snook, and myself are all 33-15 but they are tied for lead and I'm in 3rd.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> That sucks that it locks you out for the week.  Missing 1 game is no big deal but a week is a killer...



I agree. I had various options to set it at, but was trying to get things set up as quickly as possible due to the original contest being canceled at the very last minute. In fact, we lost some regulars because of the cancellation. I could have set it to 5 minutes before each game, but figured everyone would have all their picks completed long before then. I cannot change the settings now that the contest has started, I just looked through the settings to see. I will certainly keep this in mind for next year. Sorry this caused an issue for some. 



scooty006 said:


> Also, right now it looks like SB, snook, and myself are all 33-15 but they are tied for lead and I'm in 3rd.  Am I missing something?



That's correct.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 10, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Also, right now it looks like SB, snook, and myself are all 33-15 but they are tied for lead and I'm in 3rd.  Am I missing something?



Yea, your 33-15 is not as good as my 33-15. Not sure what your missing?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, your 33-15 is not as good as my 33-15. Not sure what your missing?



yall are lucky that Donald Trump decided hes out.


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, your 33-15 is not as good as my 33-15. Not sure what your missing?



Typical, Buckeyes are always getting help from the officials


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2017)

Friendly reminder to do those picks. 

Week 3 standings


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2017)

Do your picks!

Standings as of Week 4



I'm not comfortable just yet! Long way to go before this is over!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Do your picks!
> 
> Standings as of Week 4
> 
> ...



MadSnooker's Daddy just put a whoopin on ol Snook..


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 27, 2017)

SB is pulling away


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> MadSnooker's Daddy just put a whoopin on ol Snook..



Straight up took him behind the woodshed! 



scooty006 said:


> SB is pulling away



Yeah, y'all might as well quit doing your picks now, it's ova!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2017)

Dang, already dropped to 4th! Y'all jinxed me! 

Week 5 Standings



Now go do your picks!


----------



## scooty006 (Oct 2, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> SB is pulling away



Well I stand corrected


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang, already dropped to 4th! Y'all jinxed me!
> 
> Week 5 Standings
> 
> ...





Just when I didn't think the weekend could have gotten better, I take the lead!


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 3, 2017)

Y'all keep it up. I got ya right where I want ya. Pacing myself. Y'all come out in a mad dash an wear yourselves out an I'm GON come in late an clean up!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just when I didn't think the weekend could have gotten better, I take the lead!



You ought to have bought a few lotto tickets, mayne.  Oh, and you're only ahead by one, so please enjoy the lead while you have it. 



ddgarcia said:


> Y'all keep it up. I got ya right where I want ya. Pacing myself. Y'all come out in a mad dash an wear yourselves out an I'm GON come in late an clean up!



You are sitting good. Too early to be concerned about where you're at, though. We have many more weeks to go before this thing is decided. But, yeah, please do keep pacing yourself. 

Do y'all's picks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2017)

Picks aren't available as of this posting, but y'all please keep checking as much as possible. Not sure what the deal is. 

Anyway, Slayer has held on to the top spot for week 6. Don't you go get to comfy up there, dude, still have a long ways to go! 

Week 6 Standings


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Picks aren't available as of this posting, but y'all please keep checking as much as possible. Not sure what the deal is.
> 
> Anyway, Slayer has held on to the top spot for week 6. Don't you go get to comfy up there, dude, still have a long ways to go!
> 
> ...



Slayer doesn't get to win much so I'm just laying back to let him have some lime light at the top!!!

In a few weeks I will say, enough is enough!!!!

Madsnookers daddy will then become Madsnookers stepping boy!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer doesn't get to win much so I'm just laying back to let him have some lime light at the top!!!
> 
> In a few weeks I will say, enough is enough!!!!
> 
> Madsnookers daddy will then become Madsnookers stepping boy!!!!





Bring it Yankee!! Although, my emotions sometimes get in the way of my picks. Which means if the Vols win a few games I'll be toast. Good thing they suck cause I have them losing every game they play..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer doesn't get to win much so I'm just laying back to let him have some lime light at the top!!!
> 
> In a few weeks I will say, enough is enough!!!!
> 
> Madsnookers daddy will then become Madsnookers stepping boy!!!!





How kind of you! 




Browning Slayer said:


> Bring it Yankee!! Although, my emotions sometimes get in the way of my picks. Which means if the Vols win a few games I'll be toast. Good thing they suck cause I have them losing every game they play..





Annnnnnnnnd, the picks are still unavailable. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2017)

Picks are available! 
Picks are available! 

Don't say I didn't alert y'all!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2017)

Still a tight race! 

Week 7 Standings



Go do your picks!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 18, 2017)

Done!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2017)

And look who's pulling away.. My anti Vol picks are working!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And look who's pulling away.. My anti Vol picks are working!



Who ya got this weekend between UT and Bama?


----------



## BassRaider (Oct 22, 2017)

The coin flip worked this week 21/25.   Needs to continue!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2017)

Slayer looks to have a hold of the top spot! And it appears that I have a firm grip of the 4th place spot! 

And once again, it's not over yet! Still got a long ways to go! I think!

Week 8 Standings


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2017)

Do your picks, Slayer! You're the only one who hasn't done so this week! You don't want to lose that lead, do you?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 26, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Do your picks, Slayer! You're the only one who hasn't do so this week! You don't want to lose that lead, do you?



Oh he's losing that lead no mater if he makes his picks or not!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh he's losing that lead no mater if he makes his picks or not!!!!



Bring it Yankee! 

It appears you are still feeding off my scraps as I'm still at #1 and you still haven't come any closer!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2017)

Look out! Moved up to 3rd place from 4th!  

Slayer looks like he has a stranglehold on that top spot! How long can he keep this up? What will happen first, Butch Jones getting fired, or Slayer falling out of the top spot? 

Week 9 Standings



And...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## scooty006 (Nov 2, 2017)

* Tied for 3rd place


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Look out! Moved up to 3rd place from 4th!
> 
> Slayer looks like he has a stranglehold on that top spot! How long can he keep this up? What will happen first, Butch Jones getting fired, or Slayer falling out of the top spot?
> 
> ...



My whole goal is to beat Snook.. We had an Avatar bet via PM cause he was talking so much smack. He told me if I beat him I could pick his Avatar for the next year.. He was so cocky I didn't even have to bet my Avatar.. 



Madsnooker said:


> "I'm so good, there is no way you can beat me. I'm just as cocky as Urban Meyer and there is no way you can beat me so I'll offer up my Avatar to you for an entire year if you are able to take me down"..




I gladly accepted his kind gesture and trying to make the most of it..

Although, now that I've been holding the lead he's wanting to back out of the deal..



Madsnooker said:


> Slayer, I might have been jumping the gun on that Avatar bet, thingy we had.. I was drinking that night I was sending you all of those PM's.. I didn't really think you were taking me serious.. I tell ya what, if you let me back out of this Avatar bet, I'll take you on a fishing trip with my Sister In Law. That's the least I can do for your understanding of my drunk PM'ing.. P.S. Go Dawgs winning it all.. I'm attaching a pic of her killing a big buck last year in case you forgot what she looks like..




Poor Snook...   

I don't know guys, should I take him up on his offer!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> * Tied for 3rd place



Yep! Still very much in it too! 



Browning Slayer said:


> My whole goal is to beat Snook.. We had an Avatar bet via PM cause he was talking so much smack. He told me if I beat him I could pick his Avatar for the next year.. He was so cocky I didn't even have to bet my Avatar..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

You gotta watch ol Snook. He's sneaky! 

Do your picks, mayne!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> You gotta watch ol Snook. He's sneaky!
> 
> Do your picks, mayne!



I don't think it's him being sneaky the more I think about it.. I just think he has a bad drinking problem. It seems every time I talk to him, he has a hard time with his words and they are usually mumbled together.. He has me a little worried and I think we should get him some help.. I just got this from him last night.. 



Madsnooker said:


> yOU DAng UGa fAns...
> YoU gUYs aRe alWAys talKINg gArBage.. jUST caUSE yOU GuyzS HAVe aLL tHE hOT woMENZ iN tHE COUNtry aND THe #1'z TEam iN tHE laND.. You'ZE CaN'T FiSH WIZ mY SiSTER iN LaW, nOO MorEZ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think it's him being sneaky the more I think about it.. I just think he has a bad drinking problem. It seems every time I talk to him, he has a hard time with his words and they are usually mumbled together.. He has me a little worried and I think we should get him some help.. I just got this from him last night..



oh my. time for an intervention.......?  nevermind. hes a dang yankee.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think it's him being sneaky the more I think about it.. I just think he has a bad drinking problem. It seems every time I talk to him, he has a hard time with his words and they are usually mumbled together.. He has me a little worried and I think we should get him some help.. I just got this from him last night..



Dang, that's crazy. He's either been drinking too much, or he's been spending too much time with them Chick-fil-A cows. 

Oh, I got this PM from him the other day. I mean, it's not surprising, we all knew he didn't catch those fish in his avatars. 



Madsnooker said:


> Hey Silver Britches bro,
> You're pretty good with photoshop. Would you mind photoshopping me holding bigger fish in my avatars? Those fish in my previous avatars were all caught by someone else, and they let me take a pic with them.
> 
> Everyone around here thinks highly of me, so please don't tell anyone I asked you to do this. Might ruin my rep and stuff.
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks like I gained another point on ol Snook.. 

I've yet to hear from him outside of one PM and it did't have any words.. Just a pic..


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks like I gained another point on ol Snook..
> 
> I've yet to hear from him outside of one PM and it did't have any words.. Just a pic..





Here are the results for week 10. I am loving that 4th place spot!  Man, I've had some bad luck losing some games at the last minute these last couple weeks. 

Week 10 Results



I am keeping hope alive!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2017)

Do your picks, boys!


----------



## scooty006 (Nov 10, 2017)

Epic comeback starts this week, get ready for it


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 12, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Epic comeback starts this week, get ready for it



Yes it did!

Another week like this an I'm gonna climb outta the basement


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Ouch... Just moved my lead to 9 points!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ouch... Just moved my lead to 9 points!



It's yours to lose, bro. Gonna have to be perfect from here on to catch you. It's gonna be tough, but not impossible. 

Week 11 Standings


And good grief, let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like I'm in trouble.    

Week 12 Standings




Do those picks, bros!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like I'm in trouble.
> 
> Week 12 Standings
> 
> ...



Looks like Snook's Daddy is spanking that boy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 29, 2017)

Alright, boys, week 13 is in the books and we have one more week to go. Can any of us bump Slayer from the top spot? Thought Snook said he was just pacing himself a few eeks ago, looks like he may be overrated like his Ohio State Suckeyes!  

I did have a decent week last week moving into 3rd place, so hoping my good luck continues.

Week 13 Standings



Okay, bros, y'all run off and do your picks! 

I'd also like to wish myself the very best this week!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2017)

Congrats to Browning Slayer, our 2017 GON Sports Forum League Champion!

It's over, boys. Slayer grabbed a hold of the top spot and didn't look back. And Madsnooker looks like he decided to wave the white flag early, by not doing this weeks picks.  I finished tied for second with BassRaider. 

Well, at least I am happy a Dawg won this thing! Slayer wins this, and our Dawgs win the 2017 SEC Championship tonight! It's all good! 

And as always, my brothers, it's been another enjoyable year playing with all of you. Thanks for playing and lets do it again next year. 

 

Week 14 and Final Standings


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

congrats to slayer. Way to teach that Yankee a lesson.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2017)

Congrats Slayer, I mean Daddy!!!!

Ok, that made me feel dirty!!!

Not that I would have won but it's hard to make pics while in the foothills of Ohio with no reception. The hunting was great though!!!
Did I show y'all my buck?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Congrats Slayer, I mean Daddy!!!!
> 
> Ok, that made me feel dirty!!!
> 
> ...




be glad hes not your daddy or you would have those little midget hands and feet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats to slayer. Way to teach that Yankee a lesson.



 He put a daddy whoopin on him! 





Madsnooker said:


> Congrats Slayer, I mean Daddy!!!!
> 
> Ok, that made me feel dirty!!!
> 
> ...



 

Nothing more enjoyable than being in the deer woods, bud.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> be glad hes not your daddy or you would have those little midget hands and feet.



Thank God for that!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Nothing more enjoyable than being in the deer woods, bud.



That's for sure!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Wow, took Snook to the wood shed, OSU got punted from the Playoffs and the Dawgs are your 2017 SEC Champs!!

LIFE IS GOOD!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------

